# Dewalt cordless drill recall notice!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I just seen a notice about Dewalt recalls.

The ones I own weren't on the list,

but I thought I'd pass it on to the Lumberjocks who may have these tools.

It don't hurt to check. There's a possibility of them causing a fire.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post, Dick. I have several Dewalt drills but none of mine were on the list either.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Dick.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ran to check mine, safe.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

Thanks for the link.

Since this has been a problem with many cordless tools, from several brands, I never leave my chargers plugged in, when they're not being used.

Also, I won't leave the shop with a battery in the process of being charged.

Call me paranoid, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Lee


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Dick!
Dave


----------

